# Solved: Microsoft Windows Network Error



## beginHack (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a server computer running Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard operating system with 4 client computers connected to the network running Windows 7 Professional operating system. All worked great yesterday. This morning, one of the client computers encountered this error:

An error occurred while reconnecting F: to \\SERVER\Data
Microsoft Windows Network: The user name could not be found. This connection has not been restored.

No updates or changes have occured between yesterday and today and the three other client computers have no similar problems. Just this one client has the error. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

How are they authenticating to the server?

Go to *Control Panel* and click on *Credential Manager* - is anything listed under *Windows Credentials*?


----------



## beginHack (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for the reply LagunaGTO. There is nothing listed in the Credential Manager.

LagunaGTO, I originally checked the Credential manager on the server and not on the problem computer. Had I checked it on the correct computer, I might have had the solution sooner. Thank you for your help.


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you ping the server? Is this a domain? If so, can you log in as someone else and access the server?


----------



## beginHack (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I can ping the server and other computers connected to the network from the problem computer. The computer is connected to a domain and the computer gets the same results if someone else logs on with a different user name. The new user name can not connect to the network from that computer either.


----------



## rajeevrnair (Dec 18, 2010)

can you use an ip address to access the server...instead of the server name...

http://forums.techarena.in/windows-server-help/75255.htm

also try adding user name and passwd directly in command

use net e: \\pirsig"\DaveE's Documents" password /u:thepauls\DaveE


----------



## beginHack (Jul 2, 2009)

I have found a solution after following your post rajeevrnair. It had something to do with the user accounts and something called virtualapp/didlogical which is part of Microsoft Live. It was not allowing access to the Network even though the network could be found on the computer. All I did was go to the Control Panel, User Accounts, Credential Manager and remove virtualapp/didlogical from the general credentials. Then restarted the computer and was able to log on and access the network as in the past. Thank you for your help.


----------

